# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Make a physical 3D map

## tilt

Inspired by RE's "make a map by hand" challenge suggestion, I think it would be cool to make a map by hand but in 3D. You could use anything you wanted, legos, clay, milk cartons, resin, bones and skulls just as long as the only thing you use the computer for is uploading the picture of your creation  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

I voted for this. It sounds like it would be fun...though I have no ideas about what I'd do to take part.  :Smile: 
M

----------


## cantab

I basically suggested the same thing under the title "Sculpture Map".

I also did my garden entry in Lego, didn't get many votes though. Lego's actually quite hard to photograph well.

(That's arguably a big snag with this challenge, that photography skills will be important for getting a good picture of one's entry. I worry that the image of the object will end up more important than the object itself.)

----------


## mearrin69

Think I voted for yours too!  :Wink: 
M

----------


## jbgibson

Mashed potatoes.   I'm definitely thinking mashed potatoes.

----------


## tilt

@cantab ... didn't see your thread - if it pops up - I'll vote *lol* ... and yes, you're right 1. lego is shiny and thus photographs badly without pro equipment. 2. the photoskills can be a hindrance - I think the best thing would to put in the voting thread that people shall NOT valuate the photography quality but only the map itself. Photomanipulation is of course quite out except for perhaps putting a row of photos together to show several sides or details.

@jbgibson not bad... a mountain perhaps?  :Wink:

----------


## ramseyhong

Ha ha! I would love to see someone construct a map with mashed potatoes.

----------


## Hugo Solis

When I was a teen (some 15 years ago...) my brother and I used to make our "dungeon tiles" with mdf boards and plaster bricks using a rubber mold we luckly found on a "build your own miniature hourse" kids box set. Such good times... Thou rater heavy and bulky "tiles" to store. Thank gosh for Dwarven forge, thou I do not own any  :Razz:

----------


## ravells

I love this idea. I could get my 3 yr old daughter to help!

----------


## Marken4

So.. Is drawing allowed?  :Razz:

----------


## tilt

I would say yes, in respect of you drawing painting on the model/as part of the model  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

I think this is a good idea. I think you could use the computer as part of the art for it so long as the result is printed and folded to make something physically 3D. You could also bake a cake, use post it notes, paper craft, papier-mache, plasticene/playdoh or any other of items.

----------


## tilt

I would hold to the computer being banned from the competition, cause I think seing somebody make textures and printing them to build something would be boring instead of hand painting their textures on something instead  :Smile:

----------


## cantab

Boring? Not really. I mean you've still got to handle the 3D construction.

----------


## Hai-Etlik

> Boring? Not really. I mean you've still got to handle the 3D construction.


Yeah, just coming up with a mechanism would be interesting, whether you go with layers, or try to come up with some sort of folded paper shell, or whatever.

----------


## tilt

the whole idea with the challenge was to get people away from the computer and use their hands ... there are plenty of options to play with 3D in other challenges  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

I just think the final result should be a physical object and if you used a computer as part of making it then thats ok but the result is not a flat print or a screen image then I think its fine. If you could not have used some 3D app to design the print so that you cut and fold it into a real object then I think you would miss out on some peoples ideas.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

> Inspired by RE's "make a map by hand" challenge suggestion, I think it would be cool to make a map by hand but in 3D. You could use anything you wanted, legos, clay, milk cartons, resin, bones and skulls just as long as the only thing you use the computer for is uploading the picture of your creation


Honored to be an inspiration! Oddly enough, despite high votes, the "make a map by hand" challenge has not appeared. Which is fine--I have been too busy lately to actually participate in challenges, and I definitely want to be able to do the ones I suggest!

----------


## tilt

the decision process for choosing the challenges are a difficult one, requiring pulling rabbits from hats, shooting dice from a cannon and eating strangely colored mushrooms - I'm sure we'll get to your suggestion soon  :Wink:

----------


## Crudus

This is a great idea! It reminds me of making dioramas of a volcano or an island in grade school.

----------


## vorropohaiah

yes! a 3D relief map would be a great idea. i used to make them out of card all the time when i was younger

----------

